# "good" fats



## ABS1 (Jan 5, 2016)

I don't have diagnosed IBS but for the last 7-8 years I'm having gut problem (mostly bloating and gas and sometimes, depending on food, diarrhea). I'm also having anxiety problems.

My problem at the moment is that I need to eat food which boosts testosterone and that's good fats like yolks, olive oil, nuts etc. but eating alot of those gives me diarrhea and some gas.

So I'm wondering, which fats would boost testosterone and not give me problems?

To not open new thread I will ask here another question.. is my anxiety triggering IBS or IBS triggers anxiety?


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

It goes both ways ibs triggers anxiety which triggers ibs.


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

about diet and testosteron levels:
http://nutritionfacts.org/2013/02/12/less-cancer-in-vegan-men-despite-more-testosterone/


----------

